# Termites



## jriffel (May 13, 2009)

Are there any special precautions that need to be taken in termite prone areas when drying wood? Besides spraying the general area. I seem to have very agressive termites in my area, they seem to gather while the chainsaw is still running. How can I protect fresh timbers while they start to dry?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Termites are easy to kill. Bug spray works good.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You really should have no problem with termites. There are two basic types (besides Formosan) terminte: the dry wood and the subterranean. You do not see dry wood termites very often.

The Subterranean need a continuous path back to the earth. If they do not have this they will not thrive and stay in your wood. Of course if you lay your wood directly on the ground you could have a problem.

G


----------



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

If you spray your boards with RV antifreeze and boric acid they shouldn't get into the wood. The mix is 50/50.


----------



## rserpkin (May 27, 2010)

I've heard of diatomaceous soil as being a mechanical killer (which means its pretty much permanent, until it gets damp). I'm thinking this might be a good thing to use to build a barrier against termites. Has anybody tried this??


----------

